# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] 6000 CD RDS EON της FORD γιά σύνδεση με εξωτερική μονάδα AUX

## sv1iyb

Αγαπητοί φίλοι...
Έχω ένα Ράδιο cd από FORD το 6000 CD RDS EON της Visteon.
Θέλω να το βάλω στο γραφείο μου και να έχω ένα ηχοσύστημα πιστεύω αρκετά καλό μιας και έχω και 2 καλά ηχεία.
Βρήκα και τις πίσω 2 φίσες, για τις τάσεις και τα ηχεία, μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο στα παλιατζίδικα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως ενεργοποιείται ή εξωτερική μονάδα CD την οποία σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω για AUX μιας και δεν έχει άλλη είσοδο εκτός απ’ αυτήν.
Η υπάρχουσα φίσα, είναι με 12 PIN από τα οποία εκτός από τα προφανή:
5 και 11 δεξί κανάλι 6 και
12 αριστερό κανάλι
και 3- και 9 12v, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να λειτουργήσει ή είσοδος αυτή?
Η εντολή από μπροστά λέει ότι για να ενεργοποιηθεί, θέλει απλώς διπλό πάτημα το κουμπί CD.
Αλλά μάλλον θα θέλει και κάτι άλλο διότι δεν ενεργοποιείται έτσι απλά.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος φίλος, ας μου απαντήσει παρακαλώ πολύ!
Παραθέτω και τα ανάλογα Pinout των πίσω βυσμάτων.
Η συγκεκριμένη είναι η D


Make: Visteon
Model: Ford 6000CD RDS EON/6000NE
Part Number: YS4AF-18C815-AA
Serial Number: M736451

Και ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## JOUN

Eπειδη εχω και εγω Ford το ειχα ψαξει παλιοτερα και θυμαμαι οτι μονο οι μοναδες με κουμπι AUX μπροστα παιρνουν εισοδο..
Για ξαναπες εσυ τι θελεις να κανεις;

----------


## sv1iyb

Τι να ξαναπώ???
Θέλω στην πίσω είσοδο D πού παίρνει την εξωτερική μονάδα πολλαπλών CD, (συνήθως πάει ή κάτω από το κάθισμα, ή πίσω στο πορτ-μπαγκάζ) να την ενεργοποιήσω και να την κάνω είσοδο για να βάζω ότι εξωτερική πηγή θέλω.
Και ρωτάω βέβαια πως ενεργοποιείται η είσοδος αυτή!!!
Και κάπου στο διαδίκτυο είδα πως παίρνει και Bluetooth αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Karny

Το manual τι λέει;Οταν θες να ακούσεις από cd changer τι κάνεις;
Το pin 8 λέει cd enable. Μήπως να δοκίμαζες να δώσεις καμιά τάση σε αυτό;
Στο δικό μου (όχι ford) η είσοδος ενεργοποιείται στην αντιπροσωπεία, μέσω της φίσας του αυτοκινήτου

----------


## sv1iyb

Γιώργο, το manual λέει ότι όπως παίζει το CD πατάς δύο φορές το κουμπί τού CD για να ενεργοποιηθεί η εξωτερική μονάδα.
Όσο για την τάση πού λες στο πόδι 8 θα δοκιμάσω να δώσω τάση ή γείωση!
Το θέμα είναι αν 1ον θέλει τάση στιγμιαία ή 2ον κανένα παλμό οπότε εκεί χάσαμε το παιχνίδι!!!
Θα ενημερώσω για τ' αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Karny

Απ'ότι είδα μπορείς να κάνεις και κάτι άλλο.Να γράψεις ένα cd χωρίς ήχο και εσωτερικά να κολλήσεις καλώδια στην είσοδο του ήχου από τη μονάδα του cd player..πως θα ακουγεται δε ξέρω..ίσως υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο στο youtube και μου διέφυγε, δεν έψαξα καλά καλά.

----------


## Karny

Φίλε θα σε απογοητεύσω.Επειδή με ενδιαφέρουν οι πατέντες γενικά έκατσα κ το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω.Δυστυχώς δε γίνεται τίποτα, χρειάζεται είτε έτοιμο προσομοιωτή είται να φτιάξεις εσύ με adruino κτλ λόγω του acp που χρησιμοποιεί η ford (πρωτοκολλο επικοινωνίας με διάφορες συσκευές).Οπότε ίσως η λύση είναι αυτή που είπα πιο πάνω με το cd χωρίς ήχο..

----------


## JOUN

> Και κάπου στο διαδίκτυο είδα πως παίρνει και Bluetooth αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!


Ναι εγω εχω το αλλο μοντελο με εισοδο aux πισω και μπουτον μπροστα  και εβαλα bluetooth πισω απο το μηχανημα αλλα εσυ εχεις θεμα με την εισοδο οπως λες..

----------


## sv1iyb

Λοιπόν...
Επειδή έλειπα όλη την προηγούμενη βδομάδα στην επαρχία, δεν μπόρεσα να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα.
Είδα τις προτάσεις και τού Karny αλλά και τού Joun Γιώργηδες και οι δύο, και θα προσπαθήσω να τις αξιοποιήσω, οπότε θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα, αν και το θέμα με το άγραφο CD το είδα κι' εγώ αλλά δεν είναι σαφές για το πως το κάνει, δεδομένου πως αν βάλεις μέσα άγραφο CD, μετά από λίγο γυρίζει σε Radio και σταματάει το CD, οπότε πως καταφέρνει αυτός να παίξει η εξωτερική μονάδα???
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον σας!!!

----------


## Karny

Βαγγέλη ο τύπος στο youtube δε βάζει άγραφο cd...Βάζει cd που έχει γράψει ένα κομμάτι το οποίο είναι χωρίς ήχο.με ένα πρόγραμμα το κάνει.Δες το βίντεο και θα καταλαβεις..

----------

